
The Art of Fuzzing (2017) [pdf] - Tomte
https://sec-consult.com/wp-content/uploads/files/vulnlab/the_art_of_fuzzing_slides.pdf
======
snug
Is there a video or slide notes?

~~~
TimSchumann
Found this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-DiwxoeXMs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-DiwxoeXMs)

